

Apple’s painfully unstable live stream was caused by bad JavaScript - yabatopia
http://www.cultofmac.com/295132/apples-pitful-attempt-live-blogging-crashed-event-video-feed/

======
eastbayjake
There was a great blog post diving into the JSON/caching issues specifically:
[http://perf.fail/post/97144331419/learning-from-apples-
lives...](http://perf.fail/post/97144331419/learning-from-apples-livestream-
perf-fiasco)

To clarify, clients were polling every 10 seconds for an _entire_ JSON file
containing all the tweets at the bottom, instead of just requesting new tweets
in the last 10 seconds and appending them. They also set a 10 second TTL on
images, which seems... odd. They should be static.

